# Memo Techniques



## dChan (Mar 9, 2007)

Could you guys tell me how you memorize the positions, which system you use, and what is the easiest way to memorize in your opinion. I am learning both McGaugh and Pochmann at the moment andam loking into the 3-cycle.


----------



## pjk (Mar 9, 2007)

Right now, I memorize CP first, only strictly numbers. Then I do EP visually, just tap where the cycles go and see it through. As I am remembering this, I am repeating the CP numbers in my head. For EO I do numbers mostly, sometimes visually. And for CO I do all visual, and it goes very quick. I am using mostly McGaugh right now and can avg. around 6 minutes. I am working on moving over to a modified Pochmann/3-cycle method with images memo, I will update on how it is going when I have more time to practice.


----------



## tim (Mar 9, 2007)

I memorize first EP then CP -> EO and at last CO.
And execute them vice versa.
I always memorize CP, EP and EO visually, sometimes i imagine how the path of the pieces look like. For example: CO(1 3 7 5) looks like a paper-clip inside the cube.
My worst part of BLD-cubing is definite corner orientation. I've problems memorizing them visually, so i memorize numbers (1=cw, 2=ccw). It takes me a long time to memorize the corners. The execution is pretty fast, but the memorization...
btw.: i can average around 3:30 minutes. At the moment i try to became familar with the person-verb-object method. I hope i can decrease my memorization time this way. That's definite my personal bottle-neck .


----------



## dChan (Mar 9, 2007)

I am trying to memo visually but it seems harder than the number system I am sor of using right now. Do the word association memo techniques really work good?


----------



## pjk (Mar 9, 2007)

I haven't tried it yet, but I am guessing it will. Once I have each "shoot-to" location down to a word, I will simply remember a sentence for EP. CO can be done visually, and CP will be numbers, most likely. So basically to memo the entire could would be a 12 word sentence (images), and around 8 numbers, as well as the visual on the CO (which is easy for me).

Pat


----------



## dChan (Mar 9, 2007)

Just having trouble figuring out how to remember everything but I have the algs down(I use logic for setup moves) so do you know any sites with memo techniques for BLD cubers?

BTW PJK: Your guide on McGaugh is way easier to read than McGaugh's own page, so that's helping me. Good job.


----------



## pjk (Mar 10, 2007)

If you think about it, there is an infinite amount of ways to memorize it. Practice just memorizing CP and CO, then solve. Do that over and over. Then working on memorizing EP and EO and solve. Then work on doing 3 pieces, and finally get to all four. It took me a little while to learn to do it, and it took me nearly 15 minutes to memorize the entire thing my first try. Now I can memo easily in around 3-4 min. and if I rush closer to 1-2 min. To get faster, force yourself to go beyond your mind. Even if you DNF, you are working your mind, which will eventually improve your memo times.


----------



## icke (May 31, 2007)

hi i wont to learn bld cubing too. so i was looking in the forum for some help. looked into the pochmann method and liked it. now i am reading the pochmann method explained by joels. at the beginning part he said that using paper and pencil is cheating. i remember from school that you memorize stuff better if you right it down. so my question is, would it be cheating, if i write down the order, befor my attempt, as a way of memorizing. but then solve the cube blingfoldet. i think that would help me because my memory is not that good


----------



## joey (May 31, 2007)

You can do it at home to practise. To get you used to solving. But it is definitely banned in competitons.


----------



## Karthik (Jun 25, 2007)

Well I finally learnt BLD from PJKs guide.But I am yet to get a successful BLD fully.
I do CO visually(like PJK) but for others, I am writing down the numbers,so that I can refer in case I forget in between.(Which has happened every time I have attempted  )
Is there a site with memory tips and tricks for cubers??
BTW cin whats that "person-verb-object method" you were talking of??
Please explain.


----------



## joey (Jun 25, 2007)

There is a memory methods thread which you should have a look at.

PVO or POA, is where each piece has a person, object and verb/acion associated with it. So you memorise in groups of 3. The first piece you memorise the person, the second piece is the object, and the third is the verb/action.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 25, 2007)

I tried to use only PA, Person Action, for the 3x3. But I had more time memorizing my system then to excecute it. But I will give it another shot later and add an Object for each piece also, or should I? I'm intending to use Pochmann's method and that would be easier to remember in pairs, not tripplets or?

Or maybe just my memo is silly, eg for the top stickers I have assigned the following:
UB: A person and an action starting with the letters as the location I'm shooting to (UB in this case) or has the letters UB in it (both letters should stand out well, like UrBan which is a Swedish male name)
UL/UF/UR: Same as above

My first initial thought about this was super. I could easilly associate, eg, UrBan with UB. If I had choosen donald duck for UB, maybe I would have thought "where would donald duck go?" Now I know UrBan = UB. What do you think about this?


----------



## HelloiamChow (Jun 26, 2007)

I use chinese numbers for CP, numbers for EP, visual orientation. I need a better way though, most times when I reach EP I've forgotten the cycles.


----------

